

Red Hat Reinforces Java Commitment and Assumes Leadership of OpenJDK 6 Community - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.redhat.com/about/news/press-archive/2013/3/red-hat-reinforces-java-commitment

======
JoshTriplett
This makes sense. Most non-"enterprise" distributions have moved on to OpenJDK
7; however, some enterprise applications, or web applets, actually do depend
on JDK 6, so someone needs to continue maintaining the OpenJDK-based version
of that.

~~~
mise
True. I maintain a Windows virtual machine on Linux just to be able to use
banking sites that require Java. the sites don't seem to ever work on Linux,
even with the proprietary Java libraries installed.

~~~
RyanZAG
This is usually for fairly pathetic reasons - in my experience many of the
java libraries used for banking are low quality and have hard coded "C:\"
paths and other insanities.

